# nonequitydeputy.com for technicians?



## mbroughton02 (Feb 21, 2009)

Has anyone ever been to nonequitydeputy.com?. It is a place where actors can go to review their experiences working with different companies. I just came off a horrible tour and I think that it would be most helpful if there was a place where technicians can go and tell others of their experiences with different theatre companies, production companies, tours, etc. Does something like this exist that I just don't know of?


----------



## theatretechguy (Feb 21, 2009)

The biggest issue I have with "rant sites" is that people can go on there and basically slander whoever they want, and often do so hiding fake names. 

I think the negatives outweigh the positives. Just because Person A has a bad experience with Company X, doesn't mean everyone will have a bad experience. I have dealt with with some real nutjobs who I would never want to work with again, but I don't intend to go online and post things about them. If somebody asks me about them, I'll be totally truthful, but I see no reason to go out of my way to post that kind of information on the internet. 

Hopefully before taking a job with any organization a person will do their homework and "ask around". Usually companies that are truly bad are well-known in the proper circles. If you're just starting out and don't have any contacts, the bad experience will help somebody else down the road. It's called "experience".

Mike, it's crappy that you had a bad touring experience. We've all dealt with unprofessional individuals and people that simply don't have a clue. Word does get around about these organizations.


----------



## Footer (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't believe a site for technician/designers exist. However, I guess you could just throw it up on that site if you so desire. 

I know you are not looking to post it here, but I will just disclaimer anyway. 

We do not allow slandering of any business on CB. If it is a true statement or not, we don't allow it. I have worked for places that have been slammed on the aforementioned site, and I enjoyed my time there. Everyone has a bad experience, and yes there are those companies out there that are horrible to work for.


----------



## Traitor800 (Feb 22, 2009)

I know for a fact that the people that run Non Equity Deputy welcome post from technicians they just ask that you say that you were working there as a technician and not as an actor in your post.


----------

